# Looking Glass ~ BIG Hobby Mouse Litter



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

These guys are my hobby/pet mice. Mostly I breed them for the snake, and anyone who's interested in strange colours . The idea is, especially while my rumpwhite numbers are low, we'll always have foster mummies, and something to keep the snake happy XD. I have about 30 babies in this litter at the moment. Its chaperoned by 10 does in a massive tank. They all popped within a week of one another . There were some tiddlers, but I culled down the tiniest and took out the smallest lot and their two mothers and put them in a different box. This is my first time with a big big litter all together. Still seeing how it goes, but they seem to be doing fine to me.
















Agouti Varigated. So cute! But I'm not allowed to keep them. No more room for bucks. And, out of 40 total babies, I only got 13 does!









Mystery baby. Satin looks like fawn, but has black eyes. Any guesses?









Thirteenth, the little broken satin? She escaped just after I took this pic and got behind the rat cage. She was barely a week old and her eyes weren't open XD. Little bugger. And then, she sat there at the back and waited to be rescued. We had to take the whole cage apart and she just waited to be scooped up.









Group Shot









The little mock choc broken there has really sweet markings. I might keep her if I can sneak her out of the box before Daddy comes for his snake food XD.























































Everybody keep your fingers and toes crossed (and do some praying if that's your thing) because they're coming up to weaning age now. If they're going to get sick, normally its within the next two weeks T_T.


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

I hope non of your mouseys get sick 

They are all super cute, keep doing what your doing with your mouseys.

Personally really like the white with fawn spots.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

hows these little bubs doing?  hopefully I'll come around some time soon and take a little look


----------

